# Another question on heart rate



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2009)

I understand that my 'maximum' heart rate for my age is 220-48=172.  80% of 172 is 138.

Now, according to this:

http://walking.about.com/cs/fitnesswalking/a/hearttraining_2.htm

If I get above 138 bpm heart rate, I'm out of the aerobic zone and into the anaerobic zone.  I should be breathing really hard, unable to speak, etc.

However, my results have been quite a bit different.  I hit the treadmill 2x to 3x per week (recently been trying an elliptical machine instead).  I have been aiming for a pulse rate of 155-165 and staying there for around 45 minutes or so (which according to the treadmill pedometer, is about 3 miles).  I always feel terrific when I get done.

But I am *not* all torn up at that rate.  I'm breathing hard, but not panting or pushing myself.  I'm not hurting, and I suppose if I wanted to, I could speak in more than "single, gasped, words" as the website I referenced says.

So what does this mean?  Am I hurting myself by exercising at well over my 138 bpm aerobic peak?  Am I just in better (or worse) shape than the average?

I hadn't really been paying attention to this, but I was talking to a coworker this morning and I mentioned that I usually hit 165 bpm or so when I'm working out and try to keep it no lower than 155, and he told me I'm hurting my heart.  Yikes!

Anybody?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2009)

The 220-your age figure is an approximation.  I don't have the process handy, but you can determine your true maximum heart rate by looking at your resting rate.  It's not simple, though.

Listen to your body, and if you're concerned, discuss it with your doctor.


----------



## J Ellis (Dec 7, 2009)

Don't worry about it, Bill. It sounds like you're doing great. Listen to your body. Train, don't strain.

Joel


----------



## seasoned (Dec 7, 2009)

Good for you bill, it sounds like your training is paying dividends. You can do nothing but add years to your life. More time to train.


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 7, 2009)

In my opinion the heart rate thing is kind of like the bmi index, it is a general guideline to help describe the different levels of work load.  Beyond that it depends on what you are working on.  I was under the impression that below the aerobic yield that you are burning mostly fat 85% 15% carbs and 5% protein.  Once you get in to the aerobic zone it is more like 50% fat 50% carbs and less than 1% protein. Red zone is 90% carbs 10% fat and less than 1% protein  But at in the aerobic zone and higher you are strengthening heart muscle and increasing endurance reducing calories but removing less fats.  So I guess it would depend on what you were on the tread mill for anyway?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> In my opinion the heart rate thing is kind of like the bmi index, it is a general guideline to help describe the different levels of work load.  Beyond that it depends on what you are working on.  I was under the impression that below the aerobic yield that you are burning mostly fat 85% 15% carbs and 5% protein.  Once you get in to the aerobic zone it is more like 50% fat 50% carbs and less than 1% protein. Red zone is 90% carbs 10% fat and less than 1% protein  But at in the aerobic zone and higher you are strengthening heart muscle and increasing endurance reducing calories but removing less fats.  So I guess it would depend on what you were on the tread mill for anyway?



After I posted this, I realized that my employer pays for a 'wellness' thing for us, and I have a 'health coach' that I can use.  Duh!  So I called them and they said basically what you did.  The problem is, the guy is telling me how great I am doing and how fantastic it is that I can get my heart rate up so high and keep it there for 45 minutes, etc, but believe me, I'm not 'in shape'.  If I were, I could run 3 miles faster than 45 minutes!  Not to mention, my gut would vanish.

I mean, it's nice that the guy wanted to tell me I'm doing well, but what I really want to do is run faster and lose weight.  I know, I know, eat less, exercise more.  But I also want to exercise smart, if you know what I mean.  If pushing my heart rate way up isn't getting me the endurance to run faster, then I want to figure out how I can accomplish that.  But I'm a raw amateur at this body science stuff.  I need help.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2009)

Y'know... it's also quite possible that the sensor is just not reliable.  I can't rely on the sensors on a lot of the cardio equipment in gyms; they just don't have much luck getting a good reading off of me.

If it's a personal device that you can calibrate or adjust to yourself, it may be more reliable.


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 7, 2009)

Bill, 

I have cholesterol problems and the the Dr wanted me to walk 30 minutes a day and I could not figure, with all the MA training, what walking was going to do for me.   That is when I came upon the info I shared with you above, and it made since to me.  Walking or jogging in the lower end is going to burn the fat out of my system, which is one of my goals.  I'll let MA training get my endurance up, and walk to get rid of the fat.

Watching fat intake, sugar intake increased excessive and some cholesterol medicine has gotten my numbers down significantly.  I the process I have lost 3 pant sizes.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Y'know... it's also quite possible that the sensor is just not reliable.  I can't rely on the sensors on a lot of the cardio equipment in gyms; they just don't have much luck getting a good reading off of me.
> 
> If it's a personal device that you can calibrate or adjust to yourself, it may be more reliable.



I guess I didn't think of that, but I'm guessing it's fairly accurate, or a whole lot of machines are all inaccurate the same amount.  I use a different machine every time, and lots of different kinds of machines too.  However, it's a valid point!


----------



## jarrod (Dec 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> If pushing my heart rate way up isn't getting me the endurance to run faster, then I want to figure out how I can accomplish that. But I'm a raw amateur at this body science stuff. I need help.



i'm just a self-educated amateur in physical training, but based on my experience, you just need to run faster if that's your goal. the basics of strength & conditioning generally come down to "push a little harder until it's not that hard.  repeat."  

in shape is relative, bill.  if you can maintain that heart rate for that long, you have a solid aerobic base, imo, & i would say the same of someone half your age.  you may not be a highly conditioned athlete, but you have more aerobic capacity than a lot of folks.  don't worry too much about the heart rate.  yes you burn a greater percentage of fat at aerobic levels BUT your metabolism is higher for a longer period of time after completing anerobic exercise than after aerobic, iirc.  

i don't know man, it's pretty much the same as martial arts.  train hard, & good things happen.  rest when you need to.  

jf


----------



## searcher (Dec 8, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> The 220-your age figure is an approximation. I don't have the process handy, but you can determine your true maximum heart rate by looking at your resting rate. It's not simple, though.
> 
> Listen to your body, and if you're concerned, discuss it with your doctor.


 
*Karvonen method*
The Karvonen method factors in Resting Heart Rate (HRrest) to calculate Target Heart Rate (THR):
THR = ((HRmax &#8722; HRrest) × %Intensity) + HRrestExample for someone with a HRmax of 180 and a HRrest of 70:
50% intensity: ((180 &#8722; 70) × 0.50) + 70 = 125 bpm
85% intensity: ((180 &#8722; 70) × 0.85) + 70 = 163 bpm

*Zoladz method*
An alternative to the Karvonen method is the Zoladz method, which derives exercise zones by subtracting values from HRmax.
THR = HRmax  Adjuster ± 5 bpm Zone 1 Adjuster = 50 bpmZone 2 Adjuster = 40 bpmZone 3 Adjuster = 30 bpmZone 4 Adjuster = 20 bpmZone 5 Adjuster = 10 bpm_Example for someone with a HRmax of 180:_
Zone 1 (easy exercise) : 180 &#8722; 50 + 5 &#8594; 135 bpm
Zone 4 (tough exercise): 180 &#8722; 20 + 5 &#8594; 165 bpm


JKS also made the statement that the monitor may not be accurate.    This is very true.     For accuracy, you need a high quality HR monitor.    Key being high quality.      Or you can do it yourself.   Count your beats for 6 seconds and add a 0.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 8, 2009)

3 miles in 35 minutes flat tonight. Personal best. Well, personal best since around 1985, is what. I'm still gonna ask for a w00t. w00t!

I got my pulse to around 145, then climbed to 155, stuck at 165 and stayed there for 20 minutes.  Steamin'!


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 9, 2009)

w00t. w00t! Good job keep on keeping on!


----------

